# Ugh...why so beige



## Aprill (Feb 13, 2009)

legs match the dress match the hair.....darn you noob photoshoppers


----------



## Ozee (Feb 13, 2009)

gee her legs look awesome.. but its all too matching i agree..


----------



## Karren (Feb 13, 2009)

There must be something wrong with the screen on my Blackberry! She looks really out of proportion! Lol and real beige!!


----------



## lolaB (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is her head so small!?


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 13, 2009)

holy cow that is so unhot that it actually HURTS.

WTF is the deal with that cover!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's just ugly.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks like Heidi Montangue.

Aubrey was so pretty in the beginning of DK and now she is really plastic. ack


----------



## Ozee (Feb 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is her head so small!? hehehe i think it could be normal size but just when its in comparison to those bazooka boobies it looks tiny.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 13, 2009)

Not a good look. lol


----------



## bCreative (Feb 13, 2009)

TOO MUCH PHOTOSHOP!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I must admit her body and legs look amazing....even if they have been airbrushed to death


----------



## candygalore (Feb 13, 2009)

it dosent look like her at all and i don't recall her having them milk jugs that big hahahaha her legs do look pretty, ok audrey o,day lets see what happens to you next.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL so weird looking.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a bad cover.

Her skin is such a weird colour.


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah wierd that they matched everything.

But man wtf is up with all the photoshop, its looks just so fake. Ugh I hate playboy with its fakeness to airbrushing girls. lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 13, 2009)

Way too photo shopped! I saw the rest of the pictures this morning and she just looks fake because of all the photo shopping they did. The pictures are like porcelain doll looking but nude lol

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it dosent look like her at all and i don't recall her having them milk jugs that big hahahaha her legs do look pretty, ok audrey o,day lets see what happens to you next. She definitely got a boob job, you can tell if you see the nude pictures.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 13, 2009)

That really doesn't look like her at all...

I wish my legs looked that good tho, lol!


----------



## makeup-lover (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL I love this before and after:










http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/2008/11/24/making-a-pop-star-aubrey-oday-style/


----------



## MMM (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. I believe my left eye has been hanging from its socket since I saw that cover. She reminds me of that James Bond girl, who died a tragic death when she got her entire body painted a shiny, solid gold.


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure who she is..she does look a little washed out in the cover, probably because her hair, body, and dress seems to look one colour...Maybe if she wore another colour clothing, she might look more vibrant? She looks to be an attractive girl, maybe just overly airbrushed.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 14, 2009)

Amazing...weird, but amazing nere the less...


----------



## McRubel (Feb 14, 2009)

She's so photoshopped she looks like a cartoon!


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

Gross.

How you know you're too trashy: P. Diddy kicks you out of a singing group that gives lap dances in their undies on stage.


----------



## wiccaa (Feb 19, 2009)

well, at least they made her look alot better than she really does and taller too


----------



## fawp (Feb 19, 2009)

She looks like a wax statue. The pose, the hair, the face...it's just all off...and definately not sexy. The other pics don't get any better, either.


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 2, 2009)

I think they tried to make her look naked, but with clothes on... Results just look weird to me!!


----------



## katana (Mar 2, 2009)

She could have looked better.....more colourful.....


----------

